# Dogs vs Children



## Julie (Feb 3, 2012)

If you have a dog, they love you no matter what you do, children will judge you.
Dogs will obey you, children will talk back.
Dogs will protect you, children will be the first ones to run.
Dogs will always pay attention to you, children will ignore you at the drop of a hat if a friend comes along and wants to do something.
Dogs will eat whatever you put in their bowl, children will whine up a storm if you don't give them what they want.

BUT

When dogs chewed up crap and make a mess in your living room you have to clean it up because all your dog does is just look at you, when your children make a mess you can yell at them and make them clean it up and they do it.

If anyone know Jesse's history you will understand why I posted this. 

For those who do not, Jesse is my boxer, she is 17 months old and I love her to death BUT like I said above.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 3, 2012)

Julie said:


> If you have a dog, they love you no matter what you do, children will judge you.
> Dogs will obey you, children will talk back.
> Dogs will protect you, children will be the first ones to run.
> Dogs will always pay attention to you, children will ignore you at the drop of a hat if a friend comes along and wants to do something.
> ...



You don't know our dogs...lol


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

Jules, my dog used to eat through walls, eat all my kids jackets and sneakers but eventually he grew out of it thank God. Good thing to because I do not have the money to replace the kids stuff now if that was happening now. He literally eat through a sheetrock wall, then through the sheet insulation and part way through the plywood sheathing in 1 area and the only blocking the outside from the inside was vinyl siding!!! He's almost 10 now but stopped around 3 years old and has been a damn good dog since.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmmm.....

Still kan't type huh?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

Never could Mike and I really hate the new laptops keyboard!!! Its the same exact size but they shrunk the qwerty which put the keys closer together and now I hit the letter next to the one I want in at least every forth or fifth word!  Maybe its time to get that Dragon program but then Id have to leave the living room and not be with the family and then she would get pissed at the amount of time I spend on here. I need a laptop that types what I think without me saying it!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2012)

roflmao, Jesse is my 17 month old boxer and I would not trade her for anything, she is so much the love of my life. And we have a Boglen Terrior, which is a bosten terrior and beagle mix, named Bailey and she is 3 years old. Bailey is a total sweetheart.

So far in Jesse's short life, she has ate a whole pound of Salt water taffy, Rizen chocolate caramel, blueberry fig newtons and not once did she get sick. Normally when I come home from work, I have to run the sweeper in the living room cuz she keeps getting into the firewood. Well now she decided to chew the filter to my sweeper, yes I washed it and left it on the island. So now my living room is not as clean as I want it to be. Sigh, Jesse looks at me with those doe eyes and gives me a kiss, so how can I be mad at her?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2012)

It what we like to call a love/hate relationship!!! LOL Love being 23:55 but that other 5 minutes, well we wont speak of that. As for typing, Im going to try slowing down!!!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 3, 2012)

You need an X Pen so bad, then you would have a lot less horror stories to tell, our lab pit mix loves his, its his peaceful place and where I hid his chew toys. His last stint being unwatched let him remove the wheel from a mouse and run around playing keepaway, it takes a long time to figure out where that little wheel in a mouse comes from when you dont know its from a mouse! CC



Julie said:


> roflmao, Jesse is my 17 month old boxer and I would not trade her for anything, she is so much the love of my life. And we have a Boglen Terrior, which is a bosten terrior and beagle mix, named Bailey and she is 3 years old. Bailey is a total sweetheart.
> 
> So far in Jesse's short life, she has ate a whole pound of Salt water taffy, Rizen chocolate caramel, blueberry fig newtons and not once did she get sick. Normally when I come home from work, I have to run the sweeper in the living room cuz she keeps getting into the firewood. Well now she decided to chew the filter to my sweeper, yes I washed it and left it on the island. So now my living room is not as clean as I want it to be. Sigh, Jesse looks at me with those doe eyes and gives me a kiss, so how can I be mad at her?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 3, 2012)

What is an X pen. we need photos and documentation...


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 4, 2012)

Excellent post Julie. I,be been there.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Feb 4, 2012)

X-pens are little fenced in areas for inside, they make great timeout areas, are quite areas for the doggy to relax in when you are getting on its nerves and is a great place to put them just to keep them out of trouble when company comes over. CC


----------



## Arne (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Julie,
Both Kathy and I laughed with you onthis, not at you. We been there done that, Arne.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 7, 2012)

1. And you can tell your dog your secrets and you know they'll still love you and they won't tell anyone.
2. If you accidentally pass gas, your dog will ignore it. Your kids would make a huge production out of it.


----------

